# breeders dont like to many questions



## saucy2011 (Feb 1, 2011)

a dog is something we are going to keep for over 10 years and is going to be with us everyday our life revolves around it 

so why do some breeders get offended when you ask them something?


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

My guess would be that you are looking to the wrong breeders.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

That's what I think too--the breeders we bought from were more than happy to answer any and all questions, encouraged us to visit whenever we wanted, let us inspect the entire place and meet all the dogs. A good breeder wants to see their pups with a knowledgeable responsible owner.


----------



## saucy2011 (Feb 1, 2011)

i asked a breeder why some of the dogs in the pedagree are not titled she almost had a **** heart attack


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Hmmm, I'm sure everyone's experience is different. But my husband & I asked ALOT of questions, as the breeder asked us. She was very forthcoming & answered all of our questions without hesitation. She was very proud to talk about her breeding program.


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

You know, I try to see it from the other side.

Many breeders get people that just want to email, call and chat and bleed them dry of info and then go buy a dog from someone else. Im sure that would annoy anyone. Yes it is part of the business and you do have to answer questions but you get a fair share number of people who have no intention of buying anythin but want pics, videos and have tons of questions and that would piss me off after awhile.

I have learned now NOT to refer people to a breeder unless they are dead serious about buying something and are ready to put their money where their mouth is.

Many peopel expect for a breeder to kiss their *ss all the way till the cows come home. I hear it is a lot different here than in other countries.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Perhaps you're asking questions that make them suspicious of your intentions?


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

saucy said:


> i asked a breeder why some of the dogs in the pedagree are not titled she almost had a **** heart attack


Seems like a very legitimate question to me. What response did they give you?

What other questions did you ask?


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> Seems like a very legitimate question to me. What response did they give you?
> 
> What other questions did you ask?


Now I agree with that.

As with EVERY story...we are only getting one side.


----------



## GSD Fan (Sep 20, 2010)

I don't think the OP asked anything they weren't supposed to, but then again you never know.

I think when breeders avoid questions or answer rudely or show they don't like being asked questions is a red flag. Do they have something to hide?


----------



## saucy2011 (Feb 1, 2011)

their answer was the non titled ones some were police dogs they did not give a clear answer just that a few were police dogs 

i didnt ask anymore after that


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

A good breeder wouldn't be offended by questions, even if they are newbie questions. A good breeder should want to talk about his dogs till your ears fall off.


----------



## saucy2011 (Feb 1, 2011)

umm ace in case you did not know the whole point of asking a lot of questions is to figure out if the breeder is for you or not 

if they go buy from someone else after asking a breeder a lot of quesxtions MAYBE THE BREEDERS DOG WAS NOT A FIT FOR THAT PERSON?


what do you expect people who want a dog to do? just go and buy ? 

questions is the deciding factor of which dog we want and which breeder we choose


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Before I ask questions....I did a lot of READING.
90% of the questions that I had were already answered on a number of forums and other places.

Before I ask questions I get as much info as I can so that when I do ask I can understand the answer and then go into deeper questions with that.

Not saying that there is something wrong with asking questions. You can be a "good" or "responsible" breeder and get tired of answering questions 24/7 from people who really aren't going to buy a pup. And it doesn't take long to find out if someone will buy or not and if they are just using you for info.

I made a conscious effort not to milk breeders for info if I knew I wasn't going to buy from them. I learned after calling a few and realizing questions I asked I could have easily gotten the answer on my own if I took the time out to research and do my own due dilligence. Just think depending on how big the breeder is, they may have 30+ people calling per day about dogs, have training to do, have clean kennels etc, answer another 50 emails, take pictures, shoot videos, help customers with questions that ALREADY bought puppies and God forbid this isn't their full time job or they really don't have any help.

When I decided on my breeder I had looked at lines and figured out what I wanted and told him this:

"I want a dog for PPD and I want to take him to the extremem with it. High drives, dominant, I will have a trainer for him, I want a male, dark sable if possible, even temperament."

Breeder said ok you will get just that. Done deal.
I got that and 100x more.


----------



## saucy2011 (Feb 1, 2011)

why would someone who is not looking to buy a pup bother a breeder for questions? 

The questions the person is asking is about their pups they are not asking stupid things like HOW DO i teach my dog to sit? yeah i agree that is stupid but i dont think many people would do that. 

stuff like "how is your dog in public" or tell me about the temperment of the dam are not things a forum is going to tell you only 

i personally only contact breeders i would consider buying a pup from if they had the right one

the breeders pup that i was most interested in is a novice breeder who contacted me though


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

saucy said:


> stuff like "how is your dog in public" or tell me about the temperment of the dam


 Do you seriously expect that any breeder would answer the questions you ask as 'he's very fear aggressive' and 'the dam's temperament sucks', respectively? You would have a better luck finding people who have dogs out of that kennel or better that specific sire and dam and ask them these questions.


----------



## saucy2011 (Feb 1, 2011)

so you seriouslly saying a good breeder is not going to give you the truth about the dam or sires temperment? 


OF COURSE i expect a good breeder to tell me the exact temperment of their dam ore sire


and who the **** is going to breed a fear aggressive dog? other than backyard breeders or crappy breeders that have no clue what they are doing?


we are talking real breeders here..


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

saucy said:


> we are talking real breeders here..


 How do you know if the breeder is 'real'? If the 'real' breeder is not going to breed a bad temperamented dog then what is the purpose of 'how's your dog in public?' question? Do your homework, ask meaningful questions, and I quarantee that you'll start wishing the breeder finally stops talking about his or her dogs and lets you off the phone


----------



## saucy2011 (Feb 1, 2011)

a real breeder usually has a reputation and is talked about on forums and has previous buyers 

how is the dog in public? is not always a bad question some ppd pr police dog breeders breed really sharp dogs that dont like strangers not all their dogs will be perfect some can have flaws ...v YOu will see some police dogs walking with hannible lecter type masks i am sure some of them came from good breeders. 

i am sure any litter has the potential to have a puppy with flaws


----------



## saucy2011 (Feb 1, 2011)

but FYI i have not asked the how is the dog in public question yet it just came to my mind right now lol


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

hello everyone . I would be that breeder that "saucy" is referring to. Surprise ! "Saucy" who I know as NAME REMOVED by Admin , contacted me on Jan 31 portraying himself as a person in need of a dog for companion / protection at his job where he feels he is vulnerable late at night with a cash box. 
I have been breeding dogs for service for some 35 years , law enforcement, personal protection recording and film artists millionaire executives, search and rescue , bomb work , seeing eye --- not brokered dogs , home bred dogs.
I gave him some options. A litter born Nov 3, a young adult - 2 year old , a somewhat younger male . 
Responding with very thorough , full explanations of the animal in particular , his dam , sire, littermates, near relatives etc etc . All told 14 , yes 14 emails.
I made it abundantly clear that the dog was sired by a Belgian import with high ratio DDR lines. And then a question comes up indicating some confusion about whether the dog (s) was pure czech. ???
Part two of the question was quote "Also how come some of the dogs are un titled were they police dogs?"

Here was my response 

quote To answer your question: I never suggested that xxxxx was pure Czech. That has no meaning. There are good Czech dogs and bum Czech dogs. Many are sport bred for the market. I have imported some, incorporated some good lines into my breeding program. I have worked several , observed more going through training. They don't have a background that is easy to research. The information I gave you on the pedigree data base is not complete as far as titles etc --- it up there for my use so that I can make virtual breeding matches -- gives me something to think about. Yes . many dogs on the background are indeed police service dogs. When I raise a young male up as a potential candidate I have the dog evaluated throughout the growing up period -- when I can see that the dog is a successful candidate and I have the dog approved I will do a breeding , or two, before handing him over. Once that dog is in police service he many not be bred until he retires. That is how it is in Canada.
To allow a dog to be bred while in service in Canada is a one way ticket to retirement for the officer handler. 
I gave you detailed information on dogs that I thought would fulfill your needs for a honest companion protector. "

Now how is that any way near " she almost had a ***** heart attack "

maybe from exhaustion after a full day of long and hard work and being bled dry .

Today I was told that he had been talking to his other choice for a month -- good luck to you sir.

now you have the other side of the story.


I have never skimped on providing answers -- as you will see 

all my best


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

that is correct you sure did not. 
And had you done so you would have heard me say temperament , temperament, temperament, without it you have nothing. 
Boy am I glad I had this revelation .


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Carmspack is one of the most knowledgable, successful, experienced, breeders that I know. She is one of my mentors and has produced/placed more service/working dogs than 98% hobby breeders I know. If poster had opportunity to get one of her dogs and was serious; he blew if he didn't pull the trigger.FWIW


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Welcome Carmspack. Hope you stick around.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

cliffson1 said:


> Carmspack is one of the most knowledgable, successful, experienced, breeders that I know. She is one of my mentors and has produced/placed more service/working dogs than 98% hobby breeders I know. If poster had opportunity to get one of her dogs and was serious; he blew if he didn't pull the trigger.FWIW


Just based on Carmspacks knowledge that has been freely shared over the years via GSD Euro...... Gotta agree with Cliff.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Sounds like a straightforward answer to me,lol- not at all near heart attack status.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

hey thanks every one I feel truly welcomed . Cliff you are right -- the guy blew it. 

As in are you kidding. 

Actually had a dog evaluated today for bomb work -- looks like a go - as in yes! positive ! Arrangements in the works. 

The dog I offered was a full brother to this dog. He was completely trained, on and off lead -- goes confidently into ANY situation . We even worked at very high elevations - sports arena bleachers -- he is a dream to work, willing to try anything , does not need trickery or bribery - makes an honest effort to figure things out. He is clear and stable , properly neutral in public , totally reliable , predictable, tolerant even if a kid suddenly gets warm and fuzzy and has to hug the doggy while we are waiting at a stop light. Has been tested for protection -- had briefly lived with a person who had been assaulted . He came back because that person has been medicated for Rheumatoid Arthritis , husband had career change, they moved into a bungalow to accommodate her increasing inability to get around -- she became bed bound -- and I gladly took the dog back. I even made it known that this dog , when surrounded by females in season will chew away at the feathery hair on his tail --- just like a tense person nail biting. Never breaks skin , just his hair.

well thanks again for the support --


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

hey I should have written it so that it was understood that the woman got the dog because she had the traumatic experience of being assualted. The dog was for her security . She was not assualted because she had the dog. Stress of life events made her RA flair to the point where she could barely move. 

fun ahead


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Hello Carmspack, 

I am a fellow Ontario member - Welcome!

I actually have your website/dogs bookmarked as I am in "research mode" for my next working dog (sport of choice is SchH).

I look forward to your post and hope you stick around!


----------



## saucy2011 (Feb 1, 2011)

sorry carms well maybe i felt that you were ticked off at me but the thread was not started cause of you i just gave an example 

after i sent a reply and re read the e mail just seemed like you were offended/annoyied maybe i should not have used what you said as an 
example

i also never assumed that the dog was ffull czech it was an HONEst question there were so many quick e mails between us that i did missed the part about the lines

i did want to ask some more question as i was honestly interested but felt you may get mad 

but anyways i was NEvVER going to bring you into this on a personal level


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

sincerely , good luck .


----------



## saucy2011 (Feb 1, 2011)

thanks but it was kind of a sad low blow to bring my personal issues/name into this when i didnt even mention you or even think of mentioning you there are things about me you told on here that were very private and i would not EVER tell on a public forum

i wasnt going to let that little part of me thinking i was pissing you off stop me from continue to be interested in your dogs but if that is how you want to take it okay

i was actually still VERY interested and had a lot more i wanted to talk with you about but was a little hesitant


----------



## psdontario (Feb 2, 2011)

This is truly disappointing for both parties involved and it saddens me to see that someone would post such incorrect and negative information about a breeder who has not only shared information with them, but has provided countless others with a great deal of helpful information for many years now. 
I have been dealing with Carmspack for over 4 years now, raising and preparing her dogs for service applications, teaching obedience classes (both group and private) where her dogs have attended and have met a number of repeat clients who, after their dogs lived long healthy lives, returned for another Carmspack dog because their experience with their first dog was such a life-changing experience. I have been a member of a number of lists where she has gone to great lengths to offer up advice and information to those who are willing to listen. 
She is blunt and straight to the point, and WILL NOT simply tell you what she thinks that you want to hear to make a sale. She is not a salesperson... not by a long shot, LOL (sorry Carmspack). However, if the potential purchaser was to actually take the time to check references (and there are countless references) they would have had a more accurate understanding of what she is producing. They could have visited my website here: https://sites.google.com/site/countrylanepsd/successes-references to see the success I have had with her dogs, or, better yet, visit my home where I currently have two dogs prepared to a green state (both were tested yesterday and one may fill a bomb detection position shortly once budgets are approved). Both dogs are sound, stable, with tremendous work ethic. Both can be easily handled by my 8 yr old daughter with confidence. I have NEVER experienced instability or questionable character from ANY of the dogs that I have raised from Carmspack. They have been a pleasure to work with and it truly saddens me each time one leaves.

In closing, anyone who wants to sell something is going to tell a potential purchaser what they want to hear and will know the right answers to make a sale. The intelligent purchaser should not necessarily be put off by hearing something contrary to what they want to hear, but should question why. This is where the learning really begins. References and first-hand experience are key and should weigh heavily in a decision, but only after you have experienced what you are in for, first hand. This means, getting out from behind the keyboard and actually involving yourself in the process by checking references and seeing the end "product" not by email or posted videos, both of which can be misinterpreted.
Good luck in your efforts to find your new companion, I know how hard it is to find good dogs.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I don't think anyone would have known from the OP who the breeder was?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

JeanKBBMMMAAN said:


> I don't think anyone would have known from the OP who the breeder was?


Ain't that the truth... it went from a general breeder now to a specific. Cause sounds like the breeder just joined.

BTW, welcome to the breeder and their trainer AND the following is important for us all to keep in mind:



> In closing, anyone who wants to sell something is going to tell a potential purchaser what they want to hear and will know the right answers to make a sale. The intelligent purchaser should not necessarily be put off by hearing something contrary to what they want to hear, but should question why. This is where the learning really begins. References and first-hand experience are key and should weigh heavily in a decision, but only after you have experienced what you are in for, first hand. This means, getting out from behind the keyboard and actually involving yourself in the process by checking references and seeing the end "product" not by email or posted videos, both of which can be misinterpreted.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

And with that, lest this further degenerate into a he said/she said personal grievance, it's time to close this thread. If someone wants to discuss the topic of breeders and buyers asking and answering questions in a generic manner, then a new thread can be started.

-Admin


----------

